# domperidone and constipation in 16mt old



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there,

My lo has been taking m2.5 mls domperidone 3 times daily to help with persistant vommiting and weight loss, her stools which were usually loose and frequent have become hard and she struggles with them.  Could it be the drug she takes?  Its not listed as a side effect?

Many thanks,

Shellyjxxx

P.s  she also takes losec mups 15mg


----------

